# Stingray-shaped tadpoles?



## scylla01bp (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm raising a number of R. variabilis, and a few of them are starting out rather odd-shaped, somewhat like the shape of a stingray. I included a couple images below, of both normal and odd-shaped tadpoles. Has anyone else ever seen this before?

I'll try to update this thread later in a few months, if these morph-out successfully.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

scylla01bp said:


> I'm raising a number of R. variabilis, and a few of them are starting out rather odd-shaped, somewhat like the shape of a stingray. I included a couple images below, of both normal and odd-shaped tadpoles. Has anyone else ever seen this before?
> 
> I'll try to update this thread later in a few months, if these morph-out successfully.
> 
> ...


Most likely those have some water regulating issues (liver and/or kidneys malfunctioning). Usually most with that condition don't make it, but some might be able to sort themselves out.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

That guy in picture 2 is probably a goner.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

If this doesn't fix itself in a few weeks, my recommendation is to cull the tadpole. I thought tadpoles like this will either die or become normal, but one of mine underwent complete metamorphosis as a massively bloated froglet that could barely move. It was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Some of mine have/are doing that now. Funny thing is I haven't lost a Southern tad yet! Much better yield than my Auratus G&B.


----------

